# okay guys i need your ideas....



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Im getting married in October.... Instead of the "party favor" type things that people do at weddings we've decided to use the money that would have been for that and donate it to a charity..

We want to give it to an animal rescue or shelter. I'd rather give it to a smaller oganization that has less funding than say, the Aspca. Any imput apreciated.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe these organizations are worth researching.
http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/4256-these-non-profit-org.html

What a wonderful idea by the way. Wedding favors have always seemed so useless but his is a great idea. I know I would like it better than a box of mints.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Maybe these organizations are worth researching.
> http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/4256-these-non-profit-org.html
> 
> What a wonderful idea by the way. Wedding favors have always seemed so useless but his is a great idea. I know I would like it better than a box of mints.


my SIL donated her "mint" money to breast cancer research. My future MIL is a survivor. I never eat wedding candy anyway, always has nuts in it.

thanks for the link


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Link, Alaskan Sled Dog Rescue. Then again Im kinda biased, I hate seeing all the sled dogs that get put down every year.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

bluedawg said:


> Link, Alaskan Sled Dog Rescue. Then again Im kinda biased, I hate seeing all the sled dogs that get put down every year.


haha, we may be on to som'thing, my SO wants a husky sooo bad and i keep telling him no.


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!
I don't have any ideas, though, sorry.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

How about these folks, they specialize in rescuing and adopting elderly and special needs dogs. 

http://www.hart4dogs.org/courtesy_listings.htm


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> How about these folks, t*hey specialize in rescuing and adopting elderly and special needs dogs.
> *
> http://www.hart4dogs.org/courtesy_listings.htm


 I think we may have a winner. Thats the kinda organization i wanted to help. I'll have to show the site to my SO.. thanks!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Your local shelter would also be a worthy cause. Most people don't realize that their local Humane Society or SPCA doesn't get funding from HSUS or the ASPCA.....they're on their own. Food donations, toys, or blankets would be good if you don't want to give them money outright.

Or....my favorite dog sanctuary (almost local!): http://www.hua.org/


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Criosphynx said:


> I think we may have a winner. Thats the kinda organization i wanted to help. I'll have to show the site to my SO.. thanks!


 
I thought you might like them! I've referred a couple of people with older dogs there. I also like the fact that help individuals rehome by screening for them.


----------

